# Saan ko kaya ito nakuha?



## AskLang

*Saan ko kaya ito nakuha?*

I wonder what the translation of this in English is?

My attempt is -
Where can I have got this?

Many thanks!


----------



## rockjon

I translate it out to:
Where could I have gotten this? or Where was I able to get this?
Saan=where
ko= I 
kaya = has multiple uses in Tagalog but in this case I think it's being used as a doubt marker
ito = this
nakuha = able to get or accidentally get, the ma- in front of the root for this conjugation indicates conditional/potential/being able to do something. It also means to do something accidentally. For example, nakuha ko yung pitaka mo. I accidentally took your wallet. Kinuha ko yung pitaka mo. I took your wallet.  However, in your example, I think it just means able to get.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks rockjon..

Do you use the same format similarly on any person?

_Where could you have gotten that? _
_Where was she able to get that?_


----------



## rockjon

I think so but I'm not exactly sure since I'm not a native speaker of Tagalog. I'm actually still learning. For two sample questions, you asked: 
_Where could you have gotten that? _
_Where was she able to get that?
_Saan mo kaya nakuha 'yan?
Saan kaya niya nakuha 'yan?
The pronouns change, mo for you and niya for he/she.  

Also, the enclitic, kaya, changes position in the sentence like most other enclitics depending on the pronoun used. The kaya comes before pronouns that more than one syllable like niya, nila, sila, kami, etc.  It comes after pronouns with just one syllable like ka and mo.  
Ex: Saan kaya siya pumunta? Where could she have gone/went to?
Saan mo kaya nakuha yung salmon? Where were you able to get salmon?
However, this also happens for other enclitics such as na, pa, daw/raw,yata, pala etc.
Ex: Umalis na siya. She left already.
Umalis ka na ba? Did you leave already.


----------



## biankita

AskLang said:


> *Saan ko kaya ito nakuha?*



It generally means: Where could I have gotten this?

For your follow-up question, rockjon got it right. '*Ko*' is first person. *'Mo'* is second person. *'Niya' *is third person.


----------



## mataripis

where did i get this?


----------

